# SuSe Linux 9.1 - Installation hängt sich auf!



## HardcoreVibes (3. April 2005)

Hi!

Ich hab folgendes Problem: Ich lege die DVD ein, komme in das Auswahlmenü und will dort "Installation" verwenden... danach kommt ein Screen "Press F2 for details"... ich komm nicht mal dazu F2 zu drücken... da hängt er schon!

Hab auch schon "Installation - ACPI disabled" und "Installation - Safe Settings" verwendet... kein Erfolg... bin mit meinem Latein am Ende...!

Mein System:
AMD Athlon XP 3000+
ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe (nVidia Chipsatz)
ATI Radeon 9800XT
Seagate Barracuda Festplatte


----------



## generador (3. April 2005)

Ich glaube du kannst auch manuell installieren, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher

wenns geht probier das mal


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. April 2005)

Das Board verwendet wenn ich mich richtig erinnere einen nForce 2 Chipsatz. Damit gab und gibt es eine MENGE Probleme. Ich vermute mal ganz stark, das es daran liegt.

Hast Du schon ein aktuelles Bios aufgespielt? Schaffst Du es Knoppix zu starten?


----------



## HardcoreVibes (3. April 2005)

Manuell gehts auch ned...!

Hab kein Knoppix da... aber ich hatte dies schon mal versucht... mit Erfolg. Ich lads mir mal runter.... vielleicht komm ich ja auf nen grünen Zweig...!

Aber wenn es Probleme mit meinem Chipsatz gibt, gibt es da nicht die Möglichkeit mit ner Linux-Boot-Disk zu arbeiten, auf der die Treiber bessergesagt die Unterstützung für den Chipsatz vorhanden ist


----------



## HardcoreVibes (3. April 2005)

Soo... diesen Eintrag hier verfasse ich grad unter Knoppix... scheint also wunderbar zu funktionieren!

Ich weiß nicht, was mein SuSe dann für ein bekacktes problem hat...


----------



## HardcoreVibes (3. April 2005)

Okay... keine Ahnung warum, aber es funktioniert...

jetzt fehlen nur noch die Treiber... Mainboar Treiber sind drauf... ATI Treiber krieg ich ned hin... *g*


----------

